# Degrees



## Barry McCorquodale (Feb 26, 2014)

Does Freemasonry have to do with the baptizm in water fire and the Holy Ghost?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd have to go with "No."


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Feb 26, 2014)

Are any of you members of this site Scottish rite ?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JJones (Feb 27, 2014)

> Does Freemasonry have to do with the baptizm in water fire and the Holy Ghost?



I'll second the 'no' on this one.  Not only that but I fail to see how the three would be related.



> Are any of you members of this site Scottish rite ?



There are several, myself not included.


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Feb 27, 2014)

Concerning the degrees and baptizm I found a familiarity in it to Freemasonry since in the baptizm in water I experienced involved the raising of the serpent out the head and it's colors as our forefathers flag "Dont tread on me" were of rainbow colors signified by the serpent clasps on older masonic aprons.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh dear!


----------



## Ezra (Feb 27, 2014)

i have read so much but the problem here in Africa they are not doing well to people who want to join


----------



## Ezra (Feb 27, 2014)

so how can someone join


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 27, 2014)

Ezra,

Starting at http://www.ugle.org.uk/about see the "DISTRICTS & GROUPS" link "Africa" tab and the "FOREIGN GRAND LODGES" link "AFRICA" tab.  The exact process varies jurisdiction to jurisdiction so you will need to approach the nearest jurisdiction according to their process.  Please note that email is not a good method - Many addresses are not current or not well followed.  Go in person and/or use paper mail per their posted contact process.

Barry,

Your outside view is not related to what our lessons actually are.  Those issues have little or nothing to do with our teachings.  They are compatible with our teachings but not related.


----------



## brother josh (Feb 28, 2014)

Barry McCorquodale said:


> Concerning the degrees and baptizm I found a familiarity in it to Freemasonry since in the baptizm in water I experienced involved the raising of the serpent out the head and it's colors as our forefathers flag "Dont tread on me" were of rainbow colors signified by the serpent clasps on older masonic aprons.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



What lodge you from


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Feb 28, 2014)

brother josh said:


> What lodge you from
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



The answer lies below. 
http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showthread.php/21423-About-myself


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Mar 2, 2014)

Scottish rite or not ill tell you brothers watch yourself, please.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm gonna say No. I am Scottish Rite also. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 3, 2014)

Kool-aid, anyone?


----------



## brother josh (Mar 3, 2014)

I ain't drinkin no damn cool aid 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 4, 2014)

This thread has potential.

/popcorn


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not a member yet, being inducted as an EA 21 April 14. All the same this is an interesting thread.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 22, 2014)

Is this another, "I've no clue what freemasonry is but I'm going to tell you all that you are wrong because I know how to read," threads?


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 22, 2014)

You just lost me. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dizlwizl (Mar 22, 2014)

There is another fanatic going on about baptism and serpents heads... Smh


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 22, 2014)

apple sauce


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 22, 2014)

Why do people believe this stuff??


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dizlwizl (Mar 22, 2014)

They have nothing else to do but try to tie nonsense to their beliefs and tell us that they know more than we do about Freemasonry


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 22, 2014)

There is no cure for stupidity. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Apr 6, 2014)

maybe it's your will to keep knowledge hidden from the profane or maybe you really dont know but symbols are hard to mislead and freemasonry of old is drenched in serpent symbols,not to mention the older masonic apron clasps of serpents which leads back to the tree in the garden of eden ,adam and eve with the aprons they fashioned out of fig leafs and of course the serpent in the tree.


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Apr 6, 2014)

stupid is what stupid does.
Being degreed id think one would not talk negitive towards others but strive to lift up the less fortunate.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 6, 2014)

Barry McCorquodale said:


> maybe it's your will to keep knowledge hidden from the profane or maybe you really dont know but symbols are hard to mislead and freemasonry of old is drenched in serpent symbols,not to mention the older masonic apron clasps of serpents which leads back to the tree in the garden of eden ,adam and eve with the aprons they fashioned out of fig leafs and of course the serpent in the tree.



Or maybe you're just spouting nonsense based on cartoonish conspiricism and a bunch of wild guesses made by people who have no actual knowledge of Freemasonry. Do you accuse doctors of worshiping serpents? The caduceus is still in use by hospitals and medical schools.


----------



## dizlwizl (Apr 6, 2014)

Check


----------



## brother josh (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok now ALOT of the stuff this gentleman has said I agree is nonsense but he did have a legit question from some one who knows nothing of freemasonry and I really have no idea how to rightfully answer this guys question so .....but some of the comments that I have read one might translate as being hurtful and we don't want to look like the type of organization that just makes fun of people who know nothing of the order know do we......
That being said after discussion and research of the apple sauce comment that shit was hilarious


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you. Thank you very much. I'll be here all week.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry McCorquodale said:


> stupid is what stupid does.



True.  Unfortunately it's also true that crazy is what crazy does and another one of our qualifications is to be of sound mind.

Snakes on aprons?  It's like you've never even seen a Masonic apron.  We sometimes march in our aprons in public processions so the images on them are very well known.  Seeing snakes on them is delusional and thus not of sound mind.

You have been added to my list of people who I pray for their mental healing.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 7, 2014)

The clasps on many aprons (PM, Grand Whatever) have a stylized serpent forming the s-hook. I believe that is what is being referred to here.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Apr 7, 2014)

Someone please post a picture. I want to see the snakes


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JCmasonSquared (Apr 7, 2014)

This is correct. If I can remember to, I will take a photo of this. 





trysquare said:


> The clasps on many aprons (PM, Grand Whatever) have a stylized serpent forming the s-hook. I believe that is what is being referred to here.






Part upon the square.


----------



## dizlwizl (Apr 7, 2014)

I found this


----------



## vangoedenaam (Apr 7, 2014)

Very interesting. I guess that my apron hook resembles that second one. I never paid attention to it before. But now i want to know what it means that the straps are held together by the thing that split us humans apart.  Any thoughts on that?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice pics!  Thanks for the correction.  I wonder if that's from an appendent body or if it's common in jurisdictions I have not yet encountered.

Symbols on aprons tend to refer to parts of ritual.  I don't recall any mention of snakes in the 3 versions I know nor in the jurisdictions I have visited.

There's so much material in SR lectures it might be there and I don't recall.  It's not the sort of topic that is part of the Shrine ceremonial.  That leaves a lot of appendent bodies I'm not a member of.

I'm not removing him from my list praying for mental healing.  Based on his other posts he still needs what help that can give.


----------



## Engeltje (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.themasonictrowel.com/art.../the_snake/symbolism_of_the_snake_by_meij.htm


----------



## vangoedenaam (Apr 8, 2014)

Really informative link. Thanks for posting.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 9, 2014)

brother josh said:


> Ok now ALOT of the stuff this gentleman has said I agree is nonsense but he did have a legit question from some one who knows nothing of freemasonry and I really have no idea how to rightfully answer this guys question so .....but some of the comments that I have read one might translate as being hurtful and we don't want to look like the type of organization that just makes fun of people who know nothing of the order know do we......
> That being said after discussion and research of the apple sauce comment that shit was hilarious
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Edited: I was pointing out that being a mason is not a license for others to treat us as they see fit without repercussions but I can see your point.

What happened here is a troll got caught trying to set us up and knock us down with anti-BS. He unfortunately had what he was dishing out (apple sauce? ) spoon fed back to him.

Is that unmasonic? Maybe but a little elbow rubbing never hurt anyone.


----------



## brother josh (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh I never said it was un masonic in any way trust me this is why we have and investigation so koo koos and nut jobs don't get it 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 3, 2014)

Threads merged.


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Sep 27, 2015)

BryanMaloney said:


> Or maybe you're just spouting nonsense based on cartoonish conspiricism and a bunch of wild guesses made by people who have no actual knowledge of Freemasonry. Do you accuse doctors of worshiping serpents? The caduceus is still in use by hospitals and medical schools.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gang stalking


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gang stalking


----------



## Lazza21 (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't place to much emphasise on the buckles formed as snakes. They have been around for an awful long time. As a child 60 odd years ago every English
schoolboy had an elastic belt with a snake buckle identical to those on Masonic aprons and as a police officer wearing Victorian Number 1 dress uniform
for ceremonial occasions(Trooping of the Colour for instance) the leather belt had the exact same buckle. It seems to me they are used because they are very quick and easy to fasten, they are decorative and also very cheap having been in production from time immemorial.(Well almost)


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Oct 3, 2015)

What about the Templar badges with the green serpent entwined around it?


----------



## Barry McCorquodale (Oct 3, 2015)

Barry McCorquodale said:


> What about the Templar badges with the green serpent entwined around it?


Picture:


----------



## coachn (Oct 4, 2015)

dizlwizl said:


> I found this


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 24, 2015)

I finally had enough of the nonsense that B.A.M. has been spewing all over this site.

He is no longer welcome here. So sorry for any interruption.


----------



## coachn (Oct 24, 2015)

LOL!  Douh!  I forgot that you were a lead moderator.  Thanks Bro.!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2015)

vangoedenaam said:


> Very interesting. I guess that my apron hook resembles that second one. I never paid attention to it before......



I should mock you.... but people in glass houses  it's amazing how many people "don't pay attention". I've been a WM three times, held every offiice except Sec Tres Chaplain and Organist. Recently a bro talking about the Order of Athelstan and how we've lost a lost of symbols in the craft that appear in that order and i noted (here) the behive does not appear. He looked at me and said its on every Grand and Lodge officer. *bloke confused* he pointed to my collar and sure enough, they all have a beehive on them. I'd never noticed..


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 18, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> So what was the real relevance of the beehive to the antient Masons?


Brother James, you really should develop the habit of asking infuriating questions to which no one knows the answer.  (on the other hand I looked it up and I learned something so - never mind)


----------



## Bloke (Nov 18, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> What then is the most common symbol in the lodge?



Not sure about the behive being the 2nd most common.

I guess the most common symbol in lodge is light (cause we turn them on) or the 90° angle. Or perhaps geometry cause its all shapes. There is a hell of a lot of blue in ours, but thats not universal. I'm tempted to lock in the 90° angle....

Lock in geometry


----------



## Bloke (Nov 18, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Geometry is correct but which symbol is the most common?  Count them in the lodge.


It is the square, and they abound. If you've got a number, happy to hear it....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bloke said:


> It is the square, and they abound. If you've got a number, happy to hear it....


I would agree with this.


----------

